# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Как мужчины разных профессий  ведут себя в постели

## Irina

*Как мужчины разных профессий  ведут себя в постели*

В течении нескольких лет специалисты-сексологи России, Франции, США, Германии Испании и Швеции проводили среди женщин опрос с целью выяснить, как мужчины разных профессий относятся к сексу и ведут себя в постели. Какие-то результаты покажутся тебе занимательными, а некоторые, возможно, могут и шокировать!

*Владельцы небольшого бизнеса*
46% очень любят менять позиции, пробовать что-нибудь новое и приносят с собой секс-игрушки.
18% хлещут своих любовниц и себя хлыстами, приковывают женщин наручниками, затыкают им рты кляпами.
30% жен бизнесменов жалуются на то, что бизнесмены почти не ласкают их, а прямиком переходят к сексу.

*Строительные рабочие*
58% занимаются сексом дважды в неделю.
30% жен рабочих хотят, чтобы их мужья были нежнее.

*Артисты, художники, журналисты, поэты и писатели*
100% любят предварительную любовную игру.
73% полностью удовлетворяют своих жен и любовниц.
38% занимаются сексом нечасто (менее одного раза в неделю).

*Шоферы, механики*
95% сразу же после секса засыпают, поворачиваясь к любовнице спиной.

*Инженеры, архитекторы*
71% изо всех сил стараются, чтобы их женщины были удовлетворены.
92% предварительно «разогревают» партнерш, но в 12% случаев делают это «медленно и печально».

*Адвокаты и консультанты*
42% хотят заниматься сексом ежедневно.
46% обожают менять обстановку и позы.
92% — великолепные «заводилы».
78% не принимают отказа, стараются всегда настоять на своем.

*Врачи*
44% женщин говорят, что их любимые в белых халатах — самые нежные, трогательные и романтичные.
36% партнерш считают их секс чересчур скоротечным.

*Люди в форме* (полицейские, пожарные, охранники и пр.)
81% всегда убедятся в том, что партнерша удовлетворена.
25% мужчин презирают прелюдию.
35% женщин хотели бы, чтобы их партнеры были более непредсказуемыми.

----------

